

Just another PHP hacker - thefox
https://github.com/TheFox/JaPHPh/blob/master/japhph.php

======
cleverjake
outputs the following

J

Ju

Jus

Just

JustA

JustAn

JustAno

JustAnot

JustAnoth

JustAnothe

JustAnother

JustAnotherPHP

JustAnotherPHPh

JustAnotherPHPha

JustAnotherPHPhac

JustAnotherPHPhack

JustAnotherPHPhacke

JustAnotherPHPhacker

double spaced to preserve formatting as close as possible.

------
stephenr
Im sorry, the point of this is what?

~~~
s_m
It's in reference to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just_another_Perl_hacker>

------
voidr
This is a typical 'Wat?' code.

